# Zero Experience + Atlas QC42 = ?



## Unfinished_Projects (Dec 13, 2018)

Just picked up this Atlas QC42 that needs some TLC and parts. I have zero experience with machining so I'm looking forward to the learning process. 

This site seems to have a wealth of knowledge and resources so I'll start doing my research. In the mean time, here's some pics of its current condition. 

Obviously need to find a motor, so I'll probably start there. If you see anything off in the pictures that needs to be addressed I'm all ears. 

I found an old PDF of a parts manual and lathe operations so I'll get to studying that as well. 

Thanks!


----------



## Moderatemixed (Dec 13, 2018)

Unfinished_Projects said:


> Just picked up this Atlas QC42 that needs some TLC and parts. I have zero experience with machining so I'm looking forward to the learning process.
> 
> This site seems to have a wealth of knowledge and resources so I'll start doing my research. In the mean time, here's some pics of its current condition.
> 
> ...



Looks in very nice shape. A little cleaning and you’ll be set...... welcome to the group. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unfinished_Projects (Dec 13, 2018)

Thanks!

Any advice on motors? Sounds like 1725 rpm, 1/2 hp, reversible TFEC?

Have read the newer imported motors may be overrated so 3/4 hp if I go that route?

I think it would be nice to find an older used motor that is made in the USA. My only concern would be if that motor has lived a long hard life already. 

Has anyone recently bought a motor for QC42 and if so, how's it working out for you?

Thanks again


----------



## Moderatemixed (Dec 13, 2018)

Unfinished_Projects said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Any advice on motors? Sounds like 1725 rpm, 1/2 hp, reversible TFEC?
> 
> ...







I put a 2 hp dc motor and controller onto mine. Sort of brings it into this century and gives you tonnes of options. Treadmill motors are good too; you’ll read as many threads “for” as there are “against” dc motors, and lots of guys say VFD is the only way to go. My experience has been that I have never run out of low end torque and that dc works well for me. Just my 2 cents. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NortonDommi (Dec 13, 2018)

*Moderatemixed*  I have sent your pictures to friend with similar to show him what his lathe _should_ look like!  That is a very nice set up.


----------



## Unfinished_Projects (Dec 13, 2018)

Moderatemixed said:


> View attachment 282280
> View attachment 282281
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, that thing is clean! Did you restore that? Do you have a thread on it? If so, I'd like to give it a read.

I was already wanting to mount it on top of my bench, which I've seen you have done as well. Only issue is I believe that when I remove the legs, the mounting points are different heights?


----------



## Moderatemixed (Dec 13, 2018)

Unfinished_Projects said:


> Wow, that thing is clean! Did you restore that? Do you have a thread on it? If so, I'd like to give it a read.
> 
> I was already wanting to mount it on top of my bench, which I've seen you have fine as well. Only issue is I believe that when I remove the legs, the mounting points are different heights?



I restored it from a pile of “rust and goo”. Ground the bed; a 100% “all the way” job. I’ll post a thread soon. Just a couple more little pieces to finish off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moderatemixed (Dec 13, 2018)

NortonDommi said:


> *Moderatemixed*  I have sent your pictures to friend with similar to show him what his lathe _should_ look like! That is a very nice set up.



Thanks!! I’m flattered. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 13, 2018)

Your machine has the original legs under it, so if you remove it from the factory floor stand and mount it to a bench, the bench must be level.  And sturdy and anchored to the floor.  If you do convert it to a bench lathe, the factory floor stand legs are quite sellable.


----------



## yendor (Dec 14, 2018)

Nice machine, I wish I had the OEM Drip Pan you have.
Also I'm seeing a very weird mis-alignment of the belt on the 4 step pulley.
Typically the belt never crosses from one side of the pully to the other but follows a parallel path.


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 14, 2018)

It could be an optical illusion but it does look like the spindle belt isn't in a plane parallel to the large countershaft pulley.


----------



## westsailpat (Dec 14, 2018)

Unfinished_Projects said:


> Wow, that thing is clean! Did you restore that? Do you have a thread on it? If so, I'd like to give it a read.
> 
> I was already wanting to mount it on top of my bench, which I've seen you have done as well. Only issue is I believe that when I remove the legs, the mounting points are different heights?


Hi, did I read that right?!! You don’t want the legs ? If you would like to sell them , l would like to buy . Thanks , Mark .


----------



## Unfinished_Projects (Dec 16, 2018)

You guys are correct, the belt is misaligned. This is exactly how I bought it and I have no clue what the previous owner had in mind. I'm still looking for a motor and belts so once I get those ordered I should start to make progress. 

Mark, if I decide to sell the legs, I will let you know. Space is tight in my garage so I'm trying to save some room by mounting it across to Vidmar cabinets. They are level and heavy duty and should do the trick. 

Thanks again for the help guys.


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 17, 2018)

If you are going to bridge between two existing cabinets, don't let the lathe be the only thing connecting them.  I would go with a minimum of two layers of 3/4" plywood glued together and large enough to cover the entire tops of the two.


----------



## Unfinished_Projects (Dec 18, 2018)

Currently the cabinets have a 1 1/2" thick piece of butcher block across the top. Do you think that'll work?


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 18, 2018)

If it is one piece, yes.  I meant to add "or a solid piece of hardwood" to my previous post.  And I strongly suggest keeping the drip pan with it.

Also, the QC42 is the same as the TH42 except for the addition of the GB and the length of the leadscrew.

The site has a downloads section available to Donors.  There you will find parts manuals on all of the Atlas built lathes, mills and shapers.  And quite a few cleaned up factory drawings on parts that are no long available from Clausing (which still carries quite a few repair parts for the Atlas machines.  The one book that you really should acquire a hard copy of is Atlas Manual of Lathe Operations, 16th edition dated 1954 or 1955.  Available with a gray Atlas front cover or a black Craftsman one.  The two badge versions vary slightly in Chapter 7 Threading.


----------

